

A Homemade Style of Terror: Jihadists Push New Tactics - hluska
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/06/us/terrorists-find-online-education-for-attacks.html

======
xtraclass
Thx! I wonder if wae are simply too late with every counter measurement...

